# Trade / Sale Count



## Viashen (27/1/15)

Just a thought but on the AV Forum where i'm a member as well we have a Trade / Sale count where you basically rate a seller or buyer and that person gets a point for a good deal

The sale tread also gets logged as a reference

Not sure if this already exists here

It's really awesome to determine who the good/bad traders are

Can work for online shops that are members as well 

Here is how is shows on the AV Forum


----------



## MurderDoll (27/1/15)

There is one on This forum as well. But doesn't get used much if at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> There is one on This forum as well. But doesn't get used much if at all.



It's because everyone on here is a good trader 
I have not seen a single bad comment in any of the classified posts...so the rating system is kind of redundant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's because everyone on here is a good trader
> I have not seen a single bad comment in any of the classified posts...so the rating system is kind of redundant




At the moment. Yes. Unfortunately bad apples have a way of slipping in and taking advantage of the generosity. 

It's happened on every forum at some point or another.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> At the moment. Yes. Unfortunately bad apples have a way of slipping in and taking advantage of the generosity.
> 
> It's happened on every forum at some point or another.



This is not like every other forum, though 

I get that some  might try, but he/she won't be a trusted member yet and hence the rating won't matter. Personally, forum participation is what I use as a measure of trustworthiness...so anyone popping on here *just *to do a sale/purchase I treat with caution until proven otherwise. And you can always look-up old sale threads for those users if need be (in the future) to see the result (it's one of the reasons the threads are no longer closed immediately after completion - for feedback).

Here's hoping it stays as nice as it is now though - I think it might

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viashen (27/1/15)

I'll go take a look

Just though about it because i bought some kit from Lee and BigAnt and what awesome guys and a pleasure to deal with

I'm new to vaping and they took the time to explain it all and help me along

Would be nice to show appreciation where it's due

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

There is a thread for post sales reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-sale-reviews/

@Gizmo did add a rating system some time ago, but it would just not function despite his best efforts. Am sure he shall try again at a later stage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viashen (27/1/15)

Andre said:


> There is a thread for post sales reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-sale-reviews/
> 
> @Gizmo did add a rating system some time ago, but it would just not function despite his best efforts. Am sure he shall try again at a later stage.



Sounds good


----------



## ECIGSSA (17/2/15)

Nice


----------



## Silver (17/2/15)

Thanks for bringing this up @Viashen

Your comments are valid and you have great suggestions.
The other guys have already answered very eloquently and explained many of the things, so I dont need to. Thanks guys

*An important point on using the classifieds (for all members). 

Rather try, if possible, to deal with members who have a longer history on the forum and are fairly well known. Look at their post count, when they joined and check with one or two other long standing members if you are unsure. *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/2/15)

I gotta wonder if this has something to do with those BEC mods that seem to changing hands daily like hot potatoes???


----------



## Riddle (17/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I gotta wonder if this has something to do with those BEC mods that seem to changing hands daily like hot potatoes???


I think the problem with these are that box mods are taking over. I'm looking to trade mine now because I find box mods more appealing and more comfortable to hold and carry around. That tube mod with an RTA on is extremely long. Same reason why I got rid of my evic supreme previously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/15)

Actually has to do with post #6,  http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/178674  in this thread. 
As @Viashen indicates, it's just to give some credit where it's due. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Viashen (17/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for bringing this up @Viashen
> 
> Your comments are valid and you have great suggestions.
> The other guys have already answered very eloquently and explained many of the things, so I dont need to. Thanks guys
> ...



Thanks Silver,

So far this has been a great forum and never had any issues with any members here

All Fantastic guys


----------



## Viashen (17/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I gotta wonder if this has something to do with those BEC mods that seem to changing hands daily like hot potatoes???



Any i almost sold my Bec Pro 50W until yesterday i tried the Atlantis on it


----------



## Viashen (17/2/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Actually has to do with post #6,  http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/178674  in this thread.
> As @Viashen indicates, it's just to give some credit where it's due.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



It would be nice as members really go out of their way to help out Startup guys like myself. They could simply do the deal and leave it as that but they take the time and explain and show you what to do and literally sit there and talk some nonsense while vaping.

It's really amazing


----------

